# Fly Line Eye issues



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Guys.. and Gals, 

I was practicing my fly casting (into the wind) today without a leader or a tippet in a field behind my house. When I was done practicing I saw I knocked the fused eye out of the end of the fly line.

Any recommendations for a replacement loop to tie so I can attach the leader or do I need to trash the entire line and purchase a new one?

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## onthefly82 (May 18, 2006)

Not sure if you are serious?

Nail Knot


----------



## thempel (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm fairly new to fly fishing so you can take this with a grain of salt, but I have some inexpensive slip on fly line loops made by Cortland. They seem to work well enough for $5 (4 pack) from Academy. For last minute or in the water a perfection knot will do the trick.

I too would like some other info if any is available.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It wasn't too long ago that there was no such thing as a fused eye and people got along fine with just knots for the last 50 years or so before that. It still holds true.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

...a nail knot it is. Don't I feel stupid. Was more worried about creating a loop or eye instead of mending the two lines together. 

Thanks for not making me feel too dumb. Sometimes you just need your memory bumped.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Take a section of line like the butt of an old leader nail knot it on and tie a perfection loop 1/2 an inch to an inch down then you can connect leaders as before to that perfection loop. Also try tying some fuzz to the end of a leader when casting so your used to aiming with a fly at the end of your leader vs. aiming with the end of your fly line.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe T said:


>


That videos interesting. Looks strong but would it create extra drag through the air?


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Not at all - any big game line does not come with a welded loop - you have to double over the fly line and tie in two nail knots. Personally, I'd rather use this technique than have a piece of mono with a loop.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Check out Dave Whitlock knotless splice (leader-flyline/superglue connection) works very well for me. It is easy. Do not need to buy the kit, just use a needle you have dulled a little. The Tarpon loop is great, but bulky. I seldom use tippet over 15lb, so splices are all I need. Lots of you tube examples of splicing, even how to remake your loop.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You can even go as far as stripping the shell off the line exposing the core then double that back and secure, but a nail knot will do. I've done the deal in the bomb proof video as well and it worked good.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone! This has actually helped me more than I imagined. I will probably not use the welded eye any more.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Why not just whip finish a loop in the end of the flyline and then seal it with head cement or Krazy glue.Never had one pull apart.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Coconut Groves said:


> Not at all - any big game line does not come with a welded loop - you have to double over the fly line and tie in two nail knots. Personally, I'd rather use this technique than have a piece of mono with a loop.


^^^^This, exactly. double over the main and tie a loop using 2 nail knots. Until recently, fly lines didn't come with welded loops by the way, so you really need to learn how to tie nail knots, which is probably what is holding your backing to the fly line (or a bimini) right now anyway.


----------

